# Barra de Navidad- wedding hair



## crawlings (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi, I'm not sure if I am posting to the correct forum. I guess I'll find out. So, I am getting married in Barra de Navidad in Mexico. I am looking for a recommendation for somebody who can do my hair. Would appreciate any help! 

Thank you,
Courtney


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I suggest you look on Facebook or Tomzap. Tomzap has a Melaque / Barra de Navidad message board and Facebook has a Barra page


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

Lindsay Figueroa. She has a FB page.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

When I looked at the title of this thread, I thought that the OP was looking for wigs. Silly me!


----------

